# Can you ID this fish for me?



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

My son caught this fish in his net in Perdido Bay and cannot ID it. He says it has the face of a mullet and the fins of a trout. It is only a couple inches long, so I am sure it is a juvenile. Any help would be appreciated
Doug


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

bull minnow
http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/baitfish-profiles/bull-minnow-fundulus-grandis.html


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

The elusive and rare bull minnow


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

flounder candy


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

we also call em mud minnows, cocahoes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gulf Killifish aka bulllll minner (more Ls are used to draw out the "ull" part the deeper you go into ******* territory)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Look like a cocaho to me. Used thousands of these things when I lived in Louisiana. Excellent bait over there. I see previous posters call them a bull minnow.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Definitely a bull minnow ... I have 2 of them swimming in my bait tank now.


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

salt_water_guy said:


> lmao


 :thumbdown:

No need to laugh at this question, we all have to learn. There are no dumb questions.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't worry what the hell it is. just hook it up, and see if it catchs a fish.:thumbup: then, you can post the pics of the fish you catch
to identify them.

jack


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

No, I think its a baby Blue Whale


----------

